# Comando



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

So i completely wasted my day off yesterday. I blew off the tune up on the truck. I didn't clean the boat or get a hair cut or any of the things i was supposed to. I went down to scope out the chickahominy and confirmed that the shad are getting in pretty well. Nothing for me though.

I also went running around between mayo and I95. There are a few shad there but the water was stained. The department guys were shock testing the water but i didn't see anything come up. 

All said and done i really didn't catch anything. I just ran around all over the shore and threw lures. I need to attack this from a different angle.


----------

